# Online Armor firewall...Rated top in Matousec leak test challenge!



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

This is my 2nd review and it is on Online Armor by Tallemu. Tallemu have 2 versions, the free personal version, and the paid version. I will be reviewing the paid version which you can buy here.

Features: 


Tallemu said:


> *Easy to Use Firewall*
> 
> Online Armor's firewall is designed to be easy to use, right out of the box. If you don't want to understand all of the technical bits and pieces and just want to use your computer, Online Armor is for you.
> Online Armor's firewall works in three "modes".
> ...


I really like the features Online Armor has. It just about covers everything a firewall should have, a webshield, process guard, firewall, autoruns manager, mail shield, IE addons manager, connection monitor and much, much more. Plus I like their idea of Standard mode for novice users, and Advanced mode for users who know how firewalls work etc. The Banking mode I think is a very well thought out feature for those who do a lot of banking or click the random links in emails without checking , which I know some of us do. Online Armor also uses DNS checking to keep you safe from fraudulent sites.

Along with all these features, you are still able to add a blacklist for bad sites, hijacked ip's, spyware websites and for anything else you want to block out. Getting these blacklists are simple and can be found here; Bluetack

Almost done with the features here, but you have to admit they are pretty impressive, and I won't even mention all of the features because there are just so many!. Another feature which I absolutely can no longer live without once I have used it, is the reduced rights or otherwise known as "Run Safer". Find out more about Run Safer here.

Performance:
Online Armor is a very light weight firewall compared to some of it's competitors and considering how well it performs against malware, the makers of Online Armor should be very impressed!

Protection:
Online Armor is able to detect many different types of malware WITHOUT signatures using a H.I.P.S feature that is built in with the firewall. It has a very accurate keylogger detection, making sure that no one steals your passwords, banking details, or worse your identity.










On Matousec's firewall leak test challenge. Online Armor was rated number 1! Outranking all the previous firewall favorites, including Comodo firewall.

Online Armor hardly has any popups, and when the popups do "pop up" it gives you a very detailed analysis on what the program wants to do, whether it is stealing information, or destroying your system, Online Armor is able to detect and block it.

The actual firewall is solid, and stealth's all your ports making you invisible to hackers.

The protection features on Online Armor are endless, and I have mentioned some above.

Overall:
I highly recommend Online Armor, personal, and paid to ALL users that have a PC, and want a better firewall then the Windows one. It is simple, lightweight, and the protection is just outstanding! I once used to be a Comodo/Zonealarm fanboy, but since I have used this firewall I will never go back. The support staff from Tallemu are very friendly, and lightning fast with their responses, so if you have any question head over to http://tallemu.com.

Features - :up::up::up::up::up: - 5/5
Performance - :up::up::up::up: - 4/5
Protection - :up::up::up::up::up: - 5/5
Overall - :up::up::up::up::up: - 5/5
Price - $39.95 for single, $69.95 for 3 PC's


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I've been using the free version of Online Armor with excellent results.
It's also highly recommended at Matousec.......#3 over all and #1 for free versions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep the free version is also very highly rated  The paid version still offers the most features for protection though, but if you want good protection without the price the free version is what you are after.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I got the Paid version from Tallemu and really like it. I won it from them so it was free or the paid version is free for a year or 207 more days. Not sure just what all I got over the free version but I do like the program. 
There is a newer version also but guess they are holding it back to fix the bugs but from post they say it's really nice and I keep waiting because they said it will be in the updater


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

To see a comparison between the free and paid go here. There are quite a few features extra in the paid


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I would hope there are more features in the paid version!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

There are many more features in the paid version and a public beta has just recently been released for a new version, with a new feature


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

First time I ever seen this DNS and not also the alert is Red that I have seen some other times.

I just got this yesterday after have Online Armor paid for about 150 days.

So what is the new version? I got version 2.1.0.131 and it says it is up to date.

But read about the version 3.x long ago and it sounded like it was going to be out soon and your get it tru the updater. 

Now mine is a paid version but was a free version because I won it. 
Talk to the head CEO of Tallemu I think over at CastleCops named Mike Nash where I won it. 
He even gave my two keys because at the time of winning we had to wait to get version 2 but I had 98SE at the time so I downloaded version 1 and he gave me a key and said if I install version 1 to let him know and he will make it so version 2 works if I get XP. I got XP Pro over the summer.
I never install the software till I got XP Pro on new computer and got the version 2 and the key that I am glad I downloaded all the PM's on all the software I won because the great site CastleCops closed it's doors at the end of the year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

You have the old version and I am not sure why yours has no updated, and as for that alert, I have no clue. You can download the new version here, but make sure you still have your key.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I will sign up and post over there. I see they have the 3.x to download but 3.x was out and I read about it long ago saying the updater would show that version. There downloads was still 2.x then also so was thinking they just wanted the bugs taken care of. 

But it looks like it has not been out that long. It seems to have to run the 3.x installer and then say your upgrading.

Wonder why it did not just alert me to version 3 even if you got to download it because that is what else I was looking for.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Well, I hope your problem was solved


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

They have a newer version out but so far it is not a auto update and I will not get it till then. If you read the forums there it seems to have bugs still so not worried about it right now.


----------

